# Using a rack?



## nygiant (Sep 16, 2016)

So my wife bought me one of those racks that you can stick the jalapeños in straight up-and-down. All the recipes I've seen online show the peppers being cut in half and then wrapped. If I were to use that rack when everything is done would you slice them in half lengthwise or just eat them whole? 

 Very first time making these and  getting ready to do them in just a little bit. Was going to use a mixture of cream cheese another shredded cheese and then put some crab meat in them as well.  

 Going to smoke them at 275 for around 1.5 hours do you think that sounds good?  Any other tips?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 16, 2016)

When I use a rack we eat them whole.


----------



## nygiant (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for responding dirt. You must be the only one on the forum!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2016)

We actually prefer to use the rack.

Take a toothpick & puncture the very bottom of the jalapeno, so the grease can run out while it cooks.

Cut the top off & use an apple corer to clean the inside out, then stuff with your favorite stuffing.

We like hot Italian sausage & sharp cheddar, I pulse it in a Cuisinart & it stuffs real easy.

Drape a half slice of bacon over the top & secure it with a toothpick.

Have fun!

Al


----------



## nygiant (Sep 17, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> We actually prefer to use the rack.
> Take a toothpick & puncture the very bottom of the jalapeno, so the grease can run out while it cooks.
> Cut the top off & use an apple corer to clean the inside out, then stuff with your favorite stuffing.
> We like hot Italian sausage & sharp cheddar, I pulse it in a Cuisinart & it stuffs real easy.
> ...



Thanks. I just read this now but did these last night.  I did 6 as a test run. Learned from that.  About 3 of the peppers were knocked over out of the tray when I checked on them at the 1 hour mark. Not sure how I can fix that.  These things were pretty big and didn't fit real well in the holes.  

I used a whole piece of bacon for each pepper rather than a half like you said.  But really.......that can't be a bad thing can it?  Too much bacon???  Ha ha

Also, need to add more of the shredded cheese too. As far as the lump crab I added.....it got too broken up and shredded while mixing the ingredients together in my opinion. You think maybe mix the cheeses together in the blender or something, fill each pepper half way,  and then add by hand a few pieces of lump crab then fill the pepper the rest of the way with the cheese mixture?  Guess I gotta try again.  













IMG_8502.JPG



__ nygiant
__ Sep 17, 2016


















IMG_8504.JPG



__ nygiant
__ Sep 17, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2016)

When I have big peppers like that I put them close together & tie a string around them so they don't fall down.

My rack holds 21 peppers, and I usually make 21 ABT's & usually they are all leaning every way. the string around the outside keeps them all standing.

Maybe you could mix the cheeses first, then fold in the crab. I would like to have a taste of crab with every bite, not just in the middle.

Also you can really stuff these tight, I use my finger & push everything down hard to really fill them up.

Al


----------



## nygiant (Sep 17, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> When I have big peppers like that I put them close together & tie a string around them so they don't fall down.
> 
> 
> My rack holds 21 peppers, and I usually make 21 ABT's & usually they are all leaning every way. the string around the outside keeps them all standing.
> ...



 OK thank you for the tips I will have to try these again.


----------

